# GAME: 5 word add on story



## Tabitha (Mar 1, 2010)

Lets all pitch in & write a story. The catch is you ca only add 5 words at a time. I will begin:

It was a quiet evening...


----------



## edree (Mar 1, 2010)

without a breath of wind


----------



## IanT (Mar 1, 2010)

The beautiful sky moved me...


----------



## Chay (Mar 2, 2010)

then suddenly I heard a...


----------



## Deda (Mar 2, 2010)

voice whispering from around the


----------



## IanT (Mar 2, 2010)

rushes, and it reminded me...


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 2, 2010)

I was late for the


----------



## edree (Mar 2, 2010)

ceremony and i was the


----------



## alwaysme07 (Mar 2, 2010)

only speaker for the night


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 2, 2010)

. How was this going to


----------



## Sibi (Mar 2, 2010)

affect the outcome of my.....


----------



## IanT (Mar 2, 2010)

charade, would they know I...


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 2, 2010)

was merley disguised as a


----------



## edree (Mar 2, 2010)

Human. If The truth was


----------



## IanT (Mar 2, 2010)

revealed, surely a new age


----------



## Sibi (Mar 2, 2010)

in the history of mankind....


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 3, 2010)

Would be upon us. Before,


----------



## IanT (Mar 3, 2010)

The Day was through, and


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 3, 2010)

the moon set in the


----------



## Sibi (Mar 3, 2010)

valley of the tombs I


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 3, 2010)

bathed in the great Nile.


----------



## xyxoxy (Mar 4, 2010)

Meanwhile, back at the sanctuary...


----------



## edree (Mar 4, 2010)

my fellow invaders waited for


----------



## IrishLass (Mar 4, 2010)

the secretly agreed upon signal


----------



## Sibi (Mar 4, 2010)

to launch the plan that


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 4, 2010)

would change the direction of


----------



## Deda (Mar 4, 2010)

all things from this moment


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 4, 2010)

in time, space, and beyond.


----------



## topcat (Mar 5, 2010)

Hark!  What was that sound?


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 5, 2010)

Could it be the glorious


----------



## edree (Mar 6, 2010)

Leader giving the signal to


----------



## Sibi (Mar 7, 2010)

forge ahead and begin to


----------



## ewepootoo (Mar 7, 2010)

and take back what was


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 7, 2010)

rightfully bestowed upon the Aquastonians.


----------



## edree (Mar 7, 2010)

so we may gain our


----------



## ewepootoo (Mar 7, 2010)

independance from those that once


----------



## IanT (Mar 7, 2010)

held us in bondage, for


----------



## ewepootoo (Mar 8, 2010)

what seemed like an eternity


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 8, 2010)

. From this day forth we




_(I think we are writing a speach...) _


----------



## edree (Mar 9, 2010)

The rightful rulers of earth


----------



## ewepootoo (Mar 9, 2010)

will endeavor to fulfil all


----------



## DopeSoap (Mar 9, 2010)

prophecies. No, it was just


----------



## edree (Mar 10, 2010)

A matter of time until


----------



## ewepootoo (Mar 11, 2010)

the dreaded Bidalonians did the


----------



## gekko62 (Mar 11, 2010)

mashed potato in their pink


----------



## ewepootoo (Mar 12, 2010)

mankini's whilst simultaneously juggling live


----------



## xyxoxy (Mar 13, 2010)

Dingos. Do you know how


----------



## ewepootoo (Mar 14, 2010)

Tiger Woods drives well on


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 18, 2010)

an empty stomache? I bet


----------



## ewepootoo (Apr 19, 2010)

he regrets getting caught with


----------



## Gracie B4 (Apr 19, 2010)

this manuscript in his


----------



## ewepootoo (May 1, 2010)

posession detailing his infidelities with


----------



## ilove2soap (May 1, 2010)

ladies of questionable moral values


----------



## Tabitha (May 1, 2010)

Than again, maybe we can


----------



## pepperi27 (May 2, 2010)

believe his sad story but,


----------



## ewepootoo (May 2, 2010)

us envious people can only


----------



## Gracie B4 (May 10, 2010)

move on and forget him


----------



## ewepootoo (May 10, 2010)

. It has been said that


----------



## dcornett (May 11, 2010)

Tiger Woods and the Aquastonians


----------



## ewepootoo (May 11, 2010)

are easily lampooned because of


----------



## southernheartsoaps (May 12, 2010)

their heinous sexual appetites and


----------



## dcornett (May 12, 2010)

their irrepressible ambition to conquer


----------



## ewepootoo (May 12, 2010)

regardless of the consequences. I


----------



## emilaid (May 13, 2010)

often sit and wonder whether


----------



## dcornett (May 13, 2010)

Their fruitless efforts will someday


----------



## Tabitha (May 13, 2010)

amount to a big pile of


----------



## ewepootoo (May 14, 2010)

horse feathers that will one    (tricky one)


----------



## Lazy Bone (May 14, 2010)

day come back to bite


----------



## ewepootoo (May 15, 2010)

them where the sun dont


----------



## southernheartsoaps (May 15, 2010)

shine. However there will be


----------



## ewepootoo (May 16, 2010)

a time when all this


----------



## Tabitha (May 16, 2010)

nonesense comes to an end.


----------



## ewepootoo (May 17, 2010)

We can then begin a


----------



## southernheartsoaps (May 17, 2010)

salsa dance, or a quiet


----------



## Harlow (May 18, 2010)

evening on the banks of


----------



## Tabitha (May 18, 2010)

the swannie river. Then we


----------



## ewepootoo (May 18, 2010)

can reflect upon what we


----------



## southernheartsoaps (May 18, 2010)

ate for lunch. And how


----------



## dcornett (May 19, 2010)

we could possibly take back


----------



## Lazy Bone (May 19, 2010)

all those empty calories and


----------



## ewepootoo (May 19, 2010)

replace them with healthy Mcdonald's


----------

